# Ever notice that plants LOVE lightning storms?



## fire it up (Aug 10, 2009)

With all the bad weather this year from cold to no rain, more cold and then tons and tons of rain the only upside of all of this is the storms have been bringing lots and lots of lightning.



First pic looks almost fake doesn't it?

So I would notice after a good storm with lots of strips of lightning the plants in the garden would look bigger and better, especially the peppers.
I had always heard that plants love lightning but never knew why, so I asked by best friend-Google, and here is what I found.
http://www.veggiegardener.com/blog/h...s-your-garden/


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 10, 2009)

Helps the garden and costs me a fortune for Valium for one of my dogs.  He is terrified of Storms.  This year we have almost turned him into a junkie. lol


----------



## fire it up (Aug 10, 2009)

I should let my Mom know about that, one of her corgis is a complete spaz when there is thunder out.  Wonder if I go to the Doc and tell him I'm scared of storms he'll prescribe me something too


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2009)

My cat's scoff at lightning storms, but get the FEDEX dude knockin' at the door and they all run for their lives underneath the bed!

For plants, yep, the lightning storm does something to them and its good too. Got one (very minor) going on now and I'm sure it'll do good. Definitely need the water on the lawn


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 10, 2009)

If lightning is a fix, I'll hookup my plants to a battery charger. Those are some real good pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





kinda looked like salina kansas today


----------



## fire it up (Aug 10, 2009)

Just the opposite here, I would like at least 2 days of sun but it seems like out of the past few months it has rained about 80% of the time.
Tomatoes are splitting like crazy and I can't even give the plants their nutrients because they need to be watered into the soil.
75% chance of rain tonight even...
Have to get my post up from yesterday, smoking some thighs and then one hell of a storm blew in, I mean downpours.  Almost ruined my smoke, almost.


----------



## alx (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL.......I never thought about lightning and the effects on plants.I do like the air pressure change,rain that accompanies a storm on a hot day..I will look into that now that you brought it up.


----------



## linescum (Aug 11, 2009)

my boxer wedges herself behind the toilet if we forget to shut the door..then usually ends up in the hall closet till it's over


----------



## fishawn (Aug 11, 2009)

On the same kinda note (maybe) anyone notice any relationship between animals and earthquakes? We had a big one here in 1998 I think it was. About 1 hour before it happened, I was mowing my lawn on my rider and had LOTS of birds flying around me and low to the ground which had never happened before.... I told my mom about it and she said she had "A whole bunch of possums" in her back yard before it happened.... Strange but true!


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 16, 2010)

It is amazing what weather like that can do to things and animals...


----------



## gnubee (Jan 16, 2010)

In 2007 we got two Shiz Tsu puppies. The little girl was 1/2 the size of her brother a really tiny dog. Also living with us were 2 older cocker spanials and a black lab and a mature Shiz Tsu. All four of these older bigger dogs were terrified of lightning. The bigger dogs live upstairs with my Sister in Law and her significant other. She is afraid of lightning.

So the first day I heard thunder in the distance I headed outside to get the fraidy cat dogs inside. I opened the door and four dogs raced inside and upstairs to all hide under the bed. 

Not so the two little Shiz Tsu puppies they had stayed outside when the other dogs bolted for the door because my wife was outside talking to the neighbour. Just as I got to where my wife and they were there was a tremendous flash of lightning about a 1/2 mile away and quickly a bang crack of very loud thunder. The smaller dog ran towards me a bit scared but I am not afraid of lightning and nor was the neighbour and my wife. So she calmed down right away. Not so her little brother, He decided he didn't like thunder and lightning and spent the next 2 minutes bitching it out, barking his head of and strutting back and fourth like he does when an airplane has the effrontery to fly near his yard. His little sister went and sat down beside him and the two of them defended their territory against the thunder most of the afternoon. It was amazing to watch. I believe that if their master doesn't show fear of thunder and lightning the dogs will pick up on that.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 16, 2010)

GnuBee, that was a great story.
I can just picture the little tough guy ready to whoop that thunder.


----------

